# Livraison New Pad le 16 mars assurée ?



## corrs78 (8 Mars 2012)

Je voudrais votre témoignage, 

Je souhaite commander sur l'AppStore le New iPad.
le 16 je serai sur mon lieu de vacances, le 18 je serais de retour.
Evidement, comme un gosse je le veux le jour meme sur mon lieu de vacance (au pire le lendemain),

Pour ceux qui avaient preco l'iPad 2, la livraison etait à l'heure ? c'est UPS ?
Merci


----------



## Kamidh (8 Mars 2012)

Par sécurité de commande rien et vas en magasin ! Tu trouvera bien une Fnac !


----------



## corrs78 (8 Mars 2012)

Malheureusement je serai en Haute Marne, mise à part des fermes , je trouverais pas grand chose.
(c'est un peu comme la creuse)
La fnac la plus proche est à 100bornes 

D'ou ma question.

question subsidiaire : le smartcover n'a pas chnagé c'est le meme que l'iPad 2 ? il y a mieux que le smartcover ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Argeuh (8 Mars 2012)

Vu la quasi inaccessibilité de l'Apple store hier, les quantités commandées ont dû être phénoménales.
Bien malin qui pourrait te jurer que le tien arrivera bien le 16.

La smart cover n'est pas forcément la meilleure.


----------



## Kamidh (8 Mars 2012)

Mais la Smart Cover actuelle est compatible iPad 2g et 3g =>

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD310

Autre infos, la Fnac propose 5% de réduc sur l'iPad (adhérent) et en réservation des aujourd'hui.

Si tu est vraiment impatient fait les 200 Km ;-)


----------



## ledu26 (8 Mars 2012)

Je crois qu'il y a erreur 

La Fnac ne propose pas le -5% pour ce dernier et la livraison semble être pas immédiate 

Je ne sais pas comment me le procurer le plus rapidement possible


----------



## MacSedik (8 Mars 2012)

corrs78 a dit:


> Je voudrais votre témoignage,
> 
> Je souhaite commander sur l'AppStore le New iPad.
> le 16 je serai sur mon lieu de vacances, le 18 je serais de retour.
> ...



A chaque fois que je commande avec Apple le délai est respecté et la commande arrive avant 17 heure chez moi, le jour déclaré pour la livraison lors de la commande. l'iPad 1 je l'ai eu le jour de la livraison annoncée alors qu'il y avait des ruptures partout! le 2 je ne l'ai pas eu mais c'était un peu la cohue pendant des semaines... donc pas de souci pour ceux qui ont commandé ce matin, car allez voir l'Apple store, les livraison sont passées "avant le 19 Mars"...ça sent bon une semaine de plus pour ceux qui commandent demain ou la semaine prochaine


----------

